# night photos



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

My bro wanted to try out night photos seen as its dark early, i was running from side to side using the wireless flash, i know these pics aint perfect, reflections off of the rear lights and number plate etc are annoying

It was heavy drizzle too, which probably helped to make the photos cool


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

The first two look great!
Id be proper chuffed with them!


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

great pics kev ill have to meet up with you and your bro and take my cam to get some tips.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

the first two would benefit from a smaller aperture, though since you stripped the EXIFs I can't tell what you used in the first place.
The exposure length is fine (and you need time if you're running around with the flash), but a couple of stops smaller would make all the difference.

The last but one - you'll see the flash reflected on the ground. Either use a snoot (hood) or zoom it in some more and you'll miss that. 

I'm picking, though.  Nice set.

You might want to try with the sidelights on and also close the car while the shutter's open. You'll get the yellow of the indicators then, too....

Bret


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

farz020589 said:


> great pics kev ill have to meet up with you and your bro and take my cam to get some tips.


No probs, weather was **** but i wanted these pics done lol


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> the first two would *benefit from a smaller aperture*, though since you *stripped the EXIFs* I can't tell what you used in the first place.


i dont know what this means lol, it is my bro who takes them


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

ksm1985 said:


> No probs, weather was **** but i wanted these pics done lol


just give me a shout next time your going out with the cam. id be glad to get some good use of mine


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Guessin its Richard wantin to take pics o the car? 
















Dont thin Im some sort of weird stalker lol! Richard was in my year at school. Nice car.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

lol yeah it was


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

first picture looks awesome, perhaps someone can edit the lights slightly in photoshop to take the edge of them

David


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

ksm1985 said:


> i dont know what this means lol, it is my bro who takes them


show it to him, he should understand


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Opinions please


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice photos, especially like the ones with passing traffic :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Andy_Wigan said:


> Very nice photos, especially like the ones with passing traffic :thumb:


That was the first time my bro had tried these kinda pics, as he doesnt drive he normally relies on me to take him places, but he would have had to do these for his college course soon anyways,

all pics on 30 second shutter


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Some cool looking pictures dude!!

:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

the last one - use some other light to highlight the contours of the car and it will be even better. Not bad at all.

Bret


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

looks perfect. shadowy, cool photos...


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> the last one - use some other light to highlight the contours of the car and it will be even better. Not bad at all.
> 
> Bret


We were going to use the wireless flash, but as it was next to a busy road and apart from that, i thought it would have been too bright, any other way i can do it without it standing out too much?

thanks


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

drop the power on the flash? Torch? 

Bret


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

that pics are awsome kev see you finished nice and early today saw u on your way home


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

farz020589 said:


> that pics are awsome kev see you finished nice and early today saw u on your way home


where were u?lol


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

ksm1985 said:


> where were u?lol


I was in a silver pug van going the other way on the high street i did flash but you must have been day dreaming.


----------

